# Lowe’s 2019



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I found these on Lowe’s Canada


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I keep hoping Lowe's will step it up and try to compete with Home Depot.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Me too. But frankly I think it more likely that Home Depot curtails what they carry.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> I keep hoping Lowe's will step it up and try to compete with Home Depot.


Lowes has had a few years to try and catch up and hasn't bothered yet. I can't see them suddenly trying, or actually succeeding this year. They seem to put more emphasis on Christmas, than Halloween.



Restless Acres said:


> Me too. But frankly I think it more likely that Home Depot curtails what they carry.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Pure speculation. I understand why large Halloween props work in their business, as they have lots of space (including rotating seasonal items), and an efficient shipping network for large items. And I am sure they make money off inflatables, but they have to radically discount a large percentage of the stuff they carry, including large items of the last few years (Dragons aside) such as skeletal horses and T-Rex, the spider, zombie horse (which was a disaster for them, I am sure). All it would take is a minor change in mgmt or philosophy to cut those items back or eliminate them. I honestly don't believe that any of the items I have mentioned were profitable last year at the average price they sold them at. T-Rex, Horse, maybe spider all in their first year, but that's it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Me too. But frankly I think it more likely that Home Depot curtails what they carry.


 Unfortunately, I have to agree with you. I remember when Walgreens used to be the place everyone was watching to announce new props. Now it's hardly worth going in the store.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lowe’s has been mostly Gemmy exclusive over the years while Home Depot has a mixture of Pan Asian Creations (who makes the aforementioned Dinosaurs,Dragons and other skeleton animals as well as various other items), Seasonal Visions and Gemmy. I preferably am fine with things just how they are but that’s just me.

I believe @MrMordrid was the one who posted the item listings last year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

For one thing Christmas is a much bigger holiday than Halloween for most people at least for decorations.
Most people around me don’t put up one thing on Halloween but always purchase new Xmas decorations from Home Depot / Lowe’s every year.
Lowe’s always just purchases like mentioned above Gemmy stuff.
If Gemmy decided to offer skeleton horses and 10 animatronics like Home Depot does and what not I’m sure Lowe’s would buy them. I think it’s unfortunately Gemmys fault for not manufacturing those said items for Lowe’s.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Every company creates their own unique items. As I mentioned before Pan Asian Creations is the company who creates all the various skeleton animals sold at Home Depot and Big Lots. Gemmy has NOTHING to do with them. It wouldn’t make sense for Gemmy to just straight up rip off another company’s designs.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Every company creates their own unique items. As I mentioned before Pan Asian Creations is the company who creates all the various skeleton animals sold at Home Depot and Big Lots. Gemmy has NOTHING to do with them. It wouldn’t make sense for Gemmy to just straight up rip off another company’s designs.


Well I didn’t say ripoff,
they could make a different version of anything any company makes if they choose too.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I would say that Home Depot is the best place for Halloween decorations overall, as their prices are affordable, but the quality isn't 100%. Spirit Halloween will give you better quality (on certain items), but at a way higher price. Lowe's, in my opinion, is only good for lighting and inflatables, as all they carry are Gemmy products, and Gemmy's life-sizes have been lackluster over the past half-decade.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Skullkrane said:


> I would say that Home Depot is the best place for Halloween decorations overall, as their prices are affordable, but the quality isn't 100%. Spirit Halloween will give you better quality (on certain items), but at a way higher price. Lowe's, in my opinion, is only good for lighting and inflatables, as all they carry are Gemmy products, and Gemmy's life-sizes have been lackluster over the past half-decade.


I agree, but I think the table top items that Lowe's carries are pretty neat.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not so sure about the higher quality at Spirit, unless you're just talking about appearance.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Spirit's life-size animatronic figures are, in my opinion, of better quality in general than Home Depot's. They are a full cut in quality below Spirit's, exemplified by Corn Stalker. If you took the Spirit version (or even just the I think identical generic from the same time frame) and put it side by side with the Home Depot one you would see that it is made with cheaper materials. The quality of their large animatronics is similar to CVS (probably the same manufacturer, not sure). They just look cruddy and fall-aparty. I like that HD is in the Halloween business, I love their big stuff (Skeletons, Spider, Zombie Horse even) but there is a noticeable difference in quality of large animatronics. The clothing is cheaper, the faces are more plastic than latex. Tough to explain exactly but it always jumps out at me when I see HD props in person.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> I would say that Home Depot is the best place for Halloween decorations overall, as their prices are affordable, but the quality isn't 100%. Spirit Halloween will give you better quality (on certain items), but at a way higher price. Lowe's, in my opinion, is only good for lighting and inflatables, as all they carry are Gemmy products, and Gemmy's life-sizes have been lackluster over the past half-decade.


I guess to better respond to your actual comment, yes, for some of the props it is in appearance (clothes, face materials) only that Spirit has higher quality. For other props it is just the overall quality (motion, lights, clothing, material quality). Almost all of their lifesize humanoid figures have that CVS crappy-quality feel to them. 

I suspect that a few of Spirit's online animatronics are of lesser quality, maybe some of the ones they typically discount off-season.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Lowes 2019 is basically Lowes 2018


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Continued..


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome thank you!! Where are the lifesizes? I don’t see them listed.

Also the Home Depot/CVS lifesizes you’re talking about are made by Pan Asian Creations. They aren’t exactly known for quality stuff but they do make things for Spirit Halloween and put a little more effort and detail into those items (such as Forgotten Farmer and Double Trouble from last year).


----------



## calncolb (Jul 7, 2019)

MrMordrid said:


> Continued..


Do you have access to the Christmas lineup? Curious to see if the Orchestra of Lights products will be back


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Is there a way to view in-depth information about the products? It says "ENTER 'E' FOR EXPANDED ITEM INFO." Does that show anything else?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I’m definitely getting that mayor inflatable should go well with my nightmare before Christmas theme.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I was hoping Lowe’s would have some new ghostbusters inflatables since the movie is coming out next year. Oh well maybe Walmart.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

A lot of the inflatables appear to be the same as from YardInflatables.com. Will the organ have sound and movement, or just sound?

Another interesting thing to point out is that there are no life sizes mentioned. Does that mean there wont be any life sizes this year, or are more items being added to the database? When I saw the beaker on Facebook, I thought that was an indication that Dr. Shivers would make a comeback, considering that Gemmy brought back the Zultan and "traditional" latex witch for the 2018 season.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Awesome thank you!! Where are the lifesizes? I don’t see them listed.
> 
> Also the Home Depot/CVS lifesizes you’re talking about are made by Pan Asian Creations. They aren’t exactly known for quality stuff but they do make things for Spirit Halloween and put a little more effort and detail into those items (such as Forgotten Farmer and Double Trouble from last year).


I was thinking the same thing. Wonder what they will have this year. I’m betting more dragons.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MrMordrid said:


> Lowes 2019 is basically Lowes 2018


Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I sure hope Lowe’s has some life sizes this year lol if they don’t Gemmy really sucks


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry i thought i posted them. Its just a werewolf and witch witch with broom. No idea if they are rehashes of the ones that were released last year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Very interesting hopefully different the werewolf was not great from last year


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

So 2 only?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Unfortunately, I have to agree with you. I remember when Walgreens used to be the place everyone was watching to announce new props. Now it's hardly worth going in the store.


Yes, Wallies were the must-have items and lots of good things back then at Walgreens. CVS had a buyer a few years back that loved halloween and ordered some great full-size props to carry (the headless horseman was the best one out there at the time and still love how nice he is). Great stuff and I bought a number of them as well as did other members on here. I spoke with a manager at my local small store that I had gotten to know and she said that because they had so much left over stock that needed to then be discounted they made the decision at corporate to reduce the number of larger items and focus more on table top size items. I don't she was talking just about small stores but larger ones as well which kind of bore out when I stopped in a few last year.

There was a time when Home Depot had large props at halloween (my first large full-size prop was the "help me" mummy prop and then an animated full-size cloaked skeleton--both the pop up collapsible) and then it shrank to almost nothing for halloween in my area at least for a couple of years. I was shocked when I started seeing people post about what great stuff HD was carrying in recent years. Got me in the store and bought a number of large skeleton props (and other stuff too) from them. Lowes in my area has since that time had a fewer number of large props compared to HD but still a decent selection and unique items to them. Last year I bought the "magic genie lamp" for my Ancient Egyptian desert theme and I think one or two other items.

I guess I can consider myself lucky in many ways to have been building a halloween inventory to use for my haunts since 2008. I have so many favorite items. So far I think what's been out there in the stores has been pretty decent but like mentioned I have seen a cut back in what's on the shelves over the past maybe 2 years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Spirit's life-size animatronic figures are, in my opinion, of better quality in general than Home Depot's. They are a full cut in quality below Spirit's, exemplified by Corn Stalker. If you took the Spirit version (or even just the I think identical generic from the same time frame) and put it side by side with the Home Depot one you would see that it is made with cheaper materials. The quality of their large animatronics is similar to CVS (probably the same manufacturer, not sure). They just look cruddy and fall-aparty. I like that HD is in the Halloween business, I love their big stuff (Skeletons, Spider, *Zombie Horse* even) but there is a noticeable difference in quality of large animatronics. The clothing is cheaper, the faces are more plastic than latex. Tough to explain exactly but it always jumps out at me when I see HD props in person.


We have only started since the last episode of _GOT_ when I was compelled to tune in to start watching the whole series (up to S4 now but great to fill in TV time during the summer when shows are on hiatus. Yeah I know...where have I been for 8 years?! Anyway I just this year realized where my Winter Dragon prop that I love so much was inspired by--_GOT_. Or the red and blue dragons that HD carried last year. Is the Zombie horse something that was part of the Winter King's land too? There was one scene in an earlier season that I saw and thought maybe I saw a zombie horse. I really had to ask you guys. I get zombies have been around for a long time and more recently popularized by _The Walking Dead_, but horse zombies are kind of out there.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure if this is from last year or this year but check out the retailers on these Gemmy items. Think this is what we will see in Lowe’s this year? I know the fortune teller and the witch were at Lowe’s this past year. 



Halloween Life-Size Decor


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Meadow said:


> Not sure if this is from last year or this year but check out the retailers on these Gemmy items. Think this is what we will see in Lowe’s this year? I know the fortune teller and the witch were at Lowe’s this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Life-Size Decor


Those are all from last year. Gemmy never updates their site until well into the season and still keeps old unavailable items on it. The only ones returning this year are the witch and the werewolf.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw a box of pillows today at Lowe’s marked Halloween pillows lol


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Matt12378 said:


> I’m definitely getting that mayor inflatable should go well with my nightmare before Christmas theme.


I was able to find some ok looking images of the Mayor (his head spins btw) and Jack Projection inflatables.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> I’m definitely getting that mayor inflatable should go well with my nightmare before Christmas theme.


oh i want the mayor also very cool man i wish they would get stuff out lol


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> I was able to find some ok looking images of the Mayor (his head spins btw) and Jack Projection inflatables.
> View attachment 713958
> View attachment 713957


Yeah I did see those hopefully they upload some better pictures soon


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> I keep hoping Lowe's will step it up and try to compete with Home Depot.



Don't hate on Lowe's I scooped up a sick Gemmy animated 5'' tombstone from Lowe's last year


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

MrMordrid said:


> Continued..


ooooohhh i wonder what the skeleton playing organ and green monster look like!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowe’s updated their website a little bit here’s some inflatables


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's another inflatable for this year: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Livi...-Skull-8-foot-Halloween-Inflatable/1001025314


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Anybody else thinking Lowe’s is going to have to seriously step it up after what Home Depot posted??


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Anybody else thinking Lowe’s is going to have to seriously step it up after what Home Depot posted??


Unfortunately that hasn't happened the last few years. I think something would have to change in management or purchasing.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> Unfortunately that hasn't happened the last few years. I think something would have to change in management or purchasing.


I was talking with some of the management staff in my store today and they said that Lowe's is trying to go bigger with Halloween this year. I guess we'll find out what that means in a few weeks.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

kuroneko said:


> I was talking with some of the management staff in my store today and they said that Lowe's is trying to go bigger with Halloween this year. I guess we'll find out what that means in a few weeks.


This does not make me sad. More options at more retailers is never a bad thing.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

kuroneko said:


> I was talking with some of the management staff in my store today and they said that Lowe's is trying to go bigger with Halloween this year. I guess we'll find out what that means in a few weeks.


I do hope they have more inventory but honestly come on we know Home Depot will still have about 1000 more Halloween items available than Lowe’s. 
If Lowe’s wanted to step up they would 
Have to branch out. 
Lowe’s is really Gemmy exclusive Gemmy makes great inflatables not too many animatronics and if Lowe’s wanted to step up they will have to go to other manufacturers I just don’t see it happening.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> This does not make me sad. More options at more retailers is never a bad thing.


I agree. Spirit Halloween, especially, needs more competition, regardless of where it comes from. If Lowes carries a good amount of animatronics and prices them similar to how Home Depot has, they may become a serious contender when it comes to getting customers' money for the holiday.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

It’s sure pretty late for Lowe’s not to have updated their website. I wonder if they won’t update till the day everything is available in store. If anyone has any pictures of Halloween stuff in their local store,please post here.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah I'm hoping to see a good picture of the Mayor inflatable!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

The Halloween reset starts on 8/21 and clearance begins on 10/21.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Heard they are laying off thousands including assemblers


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

gcbike said:


> Heard they are laying off thousands including assemblers


Well, I guess that there will not be any displayed animatronic props this year, since they will all be left unassembled in their boxes? In all seriousness, that is too bad.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

gcbike said:


> Heard they are laying off thousands including assemblers


They are laying off maintenance (janitorial, ect), and assembly workers who put together products such as wheelbarrows and grills, and outsource those things to third party companies. Currently Lowe's has approximately 190,000 full time and 110,000 part time employees.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like we are about to have all our stuff on Lowe’s to see.

Checked the link today and all the items seem to be loaded but no images.

Lowe’s is clearly taunting us.

I think as previously suspected as far as life sizes we are just getting what we had last year.




















https://www.lowes.com/pl/Halloween-decorations-Holiday-decorations/4294586669?goToProdList=true&int_cmp=HalloweenDecorations:C:SeasonalLiving:Merch:All_Halloween


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks like it’s confirmed Lowe’s will have 2 animatronics this year basically the same as last year.
Disappointing. Lowe’s put Links but no pictures on the website yet. I do like some stuff I’m seeing. Hopefully theirs more lol


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lowe’s had more than two life size animatronics last year.

Witch
Werewolf
Zultan
Tombstone
Pumpkin Reaper (Canada)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Lowe’s had more than two life size animatronics last year.
> 
> Witch
> Werewolf
> ...


Good call. Forgot those. Thanks!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

ghostbust99 said:


> Lowe’s had more than two life size animatronics last year.
> 
> Witch
> Werewolf
> ...


Zultan and the tombstone were both crap. The other ones weren't much better for the price.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Lowe’s had more than two life size animatronics last year.
> 
> Witch
> Werewolf
> ...


I meant the 2 witch and werewolf are exactly the same except different outfits. 
I know they had more than 2 I bought all of them.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Matt12378 said:


> I meant the 2 witch and werewolf are exactly the same except different outfits.
> I know they had more than 2 I bought all of them.


Different outfits? Do you have pics?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Different outfits? Do you have pics?


No I will post when I do. I was told this by a employee. They are the same he said.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Still no images. Wonder how long this going to take?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Still no images. Wonder how long this going to take?


Probably a week.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Still no images. Wonder how long this going to take?


I looked up the planogram last week and I only found one for an endcap. I really hope it isn't just an endcap, because that would be extra disappointing after being told that we're going "big" this year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

kuroneko said:


> I looked up the planogram last week and I only found one for an endcap. I really hope it isn't just an endcap, because that would be extra disappointing after being told that we're going "big" this year.


Totally agree. The best thing about new items posting is well having new items and then hearing how other forum members plan to incorporate them. I really hope Lowe’s doesn’t let us down.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I tried to see if I could find what the Gemmy lights would look like this year. In the past, they've had Whirl-a-Motion, Spiral, Fire & Ice, Thunderbolt, etc. Never heard of Eye Screams but it is the only 1 that would come up during a search & I've seen the green "cat eyes" at At Home & another store I don't recall. I assume the red will be red eyes of some sort. The other new "to me" names are Vertiglo, Grimmotion & don't recall seeing a strobe added to Whirl-a-Motion either. Gemmy doesn't even show them on their site either. Exclusive maybe? (But even when I see that mentioned, most of the time, I do see it out; just not a lot.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Matt12378 said:


> No I will post when I do. I was told this by a employee. They are the same he said.


Did they elaborate on how the costumes are different?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gemmy never updates their site until October or so.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Did they elaborate on how the costumes are different?


No not really.
I hope their wrong.
I would like it to be completely different.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Yodlei said:


> I tried to see if I could find what the Gemmy lights would look like this year. In the past, they've had Whirl-a-Motion, Spiral, Fire & Ice, Thunderbolt, etc. Never heard of Eye Screams but it is the only 1 that would come up during a search & I've seen the green "cat eyes" at At Home & another store I don't recall. I assume the red will be red eyes of some sort. The other new "to me" names are Vertiglo, Grimmotion & don't recall seeing a strobe added to Whirl-a-Motion either. Gemmy doesn't even show them on their site either. Exclusive maybe? (But even when I see that mentioned, most of the time, I do see it out; just not a lot.


Yeah I bought one of the cat eyes, hope to use it as dinosaur or other monster in the bushes, saw it at At Home but bought it at Big Lots. At Home had a skeleton motion one and a spiders on web motion light.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I wonder if Lowes will be selling this as well?
https://gemmy.fandom.com/wiki/Lifes...file=GemmyHalloweenAnimatedZombiejpg_x700.jpg


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

They've started adding videos to some of the animatronics and inflatables.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-HL-Animated-Skull-in-Cloche/1001040160





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Disney-Pixar-7-ft-x-4-6-ft-Lighted-Mayor-Of-Halloween-Town-Halloween-Inflatable/1001039992





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-Evil-Witch-W-Broom/1001040336





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-Animated-Werewolf/1001040344


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like the new outfit rumor was right

















Others:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Disney-Pixar-7-ft-x-4-6-ft-Lighted-Mayor-Of-Halloween-Town-Halloween-Inflatable/1001039992


Saw this. Looks okay I wish it was a little better. I was expecting the head to just rotate.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Looks like the new outfit rumor was right
> View attachment 715634
> 
> View attachment 715635
> ...


I love the animated skull.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowe’s is updating their website currently.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Pic


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Pic


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

You can get higher quality images by clicking on the image on the page


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love this thing!

Lab Beaker


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Lowe’s is giving us a little variety. Find it interesting we were talking about the CB radio on another thread and Lowe’s has toxic barrels. Between the Oriental Trading’s guy getting electrocuted you could totally build out a haunted construction site or get more aligned with the dock industrial thing Spirit is doing.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This guy's cool.

LED Scorpion


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Illysium said:


> This guy's cool.
> 
> LED Scorpion


3 bucks is pretty good


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> You can get higher quality images by clicking on the image on the page
> View attachment 715697
> 
> View attachment 715698


Not on a iPhone. 
I would have to take a screenshot. It would take forever. Lol.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I just ordered the beaker & scorpion and got free shipping. Not sure if all Halloween ships free, if there's something you want though, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Any idea what the price is on the toxic barrels? I am doing Toxic this year. Thought I was gonna have to make my own, but hose look nice enough, and are collapsible.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Any idea what the price is on the toxic barrels? I am doing Toxic this year. Thought I was gonna have to make my own, but hose look nice enough, and are collapsible.


55gal Barrel


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Any idea what the price is on the toxic barrels? I am doing Toxic this year. Thought I was gonna have to make my own, but hose look nice enough, and are collapsible.


15 bucks


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> 15 bucks


Great! Buy three, say, and then hope to get a couple/few more on discount.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Great! Buy three, say, and then hope to get a couple/few more on discount.


Yeah they are pretty cool.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

xPUMPKiNxKiNGx said:


> ooooohhh i wonder what the skeleton playing organ and green monster look like!





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-7-ft-x-5-1-ft-Lighted-Skeleton-Halloween-Inflatable/1001040000



Here's a link to the organ....It looks like the one they released years ago but according to the 4 bad reviews it got over the last 2 days, it's not as good....The lights don't blink and it doesn't have the sound box....Too bad....I have the old one and I really like the sound box....It has a volume knob but also an audio input you can plug in your own audio source....I used mine as a juke box one year in the party tent playing halloween songs with the blinking lights, it was pretty cool....Too bad Gemmy cheaped out on this new one....ZR


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I can’t believe that Lowe’s actually has less than last year. Unbelievable.
I guess they just don’t care.

I’m pretty mad that they only have two Lifesize props


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i havent bought much from lowes anyway in the past aside from lighting and a few pumpkins and skellies


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*I went to a lowes here in NJ yesterday and asked when the Halloween stuff will be out. the guy said that the overhead stock is starting to come in and that everything should be out in 2 weeks*


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *I went to a lowes here in NJ yesterday and asked when the Halloween stuff will be out. the guy said that the overhead stock is starting to come in and that everything should be out in 2 weeks*


The reset start Aug 19th and most stores have had their product already shipped to them. I looked at our boxes and alot of them say DOGHOUSE -HALLOWEEN. I have no idea what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Two days ago I tried to order the biohazard drums online, and it said I could pick up in store that day, so I ordered for that day. Two hours later the store called and said they didn't have Halloween in yet and didn't know why it let me order for pickup, so they cancelled the order. 

Could be true, or the boxes could be in a truck, who knows. Just wanted to mention for others consideration.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

If it is showing as in stock then has been received. The only problem is that it is buried in one of the 6+ pallets of Halloween merch.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some reviews are starting to pop up:

NBC projection inflatable





Misting Lab Beaker





Animated Hotel Registry


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We got 19 pallets of Halloween stuff and I got to see the MST's info with pictures. Unfortunately I couldn't take any to post, but Lowe's is going bigger. However it looks more like casual decor and not a bunch of big or serious props. It's going to take up one endcap and a decent chunk of floor space. I don't think it's going to be on par with what our local Home Depot has been doing the past few years, but hopefully it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

kuroneko said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't take any to post, but Lowe's is going bigger.


I don't know about bigger. Looks like about the same as last year or even smaller.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> I don't know about bigger. Looks like about the same as last year or even smaller.


My Lowe’s has all its Halloween in Stock just preparing the area I assume.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Lowe’s has a bunch of stuff. 
It looks like the 19th is the day that their putting Halloween out


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Oooh the 19th! That’s not that far away!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Marv


kuroneko said:


> We got 19 pallets of Halloween stuff and I got to see the MST's info with pictures. Unfortunately I couldn't take any to post, but Lowe's is going bigger. However it looks more like casual decor and not a bunch of big or serious props. It's going to take up one endcap and a decent chunk of floor space. I don't think it's going to be on par with what our local Home Depot has been doing the past few years, but hopefully it's a step in the right direction.


Marvin is an alleged hardcore Christian so i don't know. I was hoping his monkey see monkey do approach would at least carry over to halloween but so far not so much. I don't see any tombstones in this years lineup. The animatonics are kinda lazy and subpar even for Lowe's and i don't recall them being at hot seller.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MrMordrid said:


> Marv
> 
> Marvin is an alleged hardcore Christian so i don't know. I was hoping his monkey see monkey do approach would at least carry over to halloween but so far not so much. I don't see any tombstones in this years lineup. The animatonics are kinda lazy and subpar even for Lowe's and i don't recall them being at hot seller.


I’d agree with you about the lazy statement. If Lowe’s really wanted to go big, they probably wouldn’t have done so with props from last year. It would take a lot to compete with Home Depot at this point since they have such a huge selection to pick from.

On a side note, my husband calls that witch prop the “Axl Rose Witch” cause she pretty much moves the same way.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

MrMordrid said:


> Marv
> 
> Marvin is an alleged hardcore Christian so i don't know. I was hoping his monkey see monkey do approach would at least carry over to halloween but so far not so much. I don't see any tombstones in this years lineup. The animatonics are kinda lazy and subpar even for Lowe's and i don't recall them being at hot seller.





Meadow said:


> I’d agree with you about the lazy statement. If Lowe’s really wanted to go big, they probably wouldn’t have done so with props from last year. It would take a lot to compete with Home Depot at this point since they have such a huge selection to pick from.
> 
> On a side note, my husband calls that witch prop the “Axl Rose Witch” cause she pretty much moves the same way.


When I said "big" it was the manager's words, not mine. I'm not sure he's even aware of what Home Depot does or what the Halloween community even wants. He's just the guy that has to make sure things get done and this year's set up is "bigger" than previous years to him. 19 pallets of stuff doesn't mean it's good stuff either. Like I said, it didn't look like we were getting anything on par with Home Depot in the pictures I saw of what the set up is supposed to look like.
I'm working there again on Thursday. Maybe if he's working too I can talk him into letting me see all the stuff again and get a few pictures for you guys.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> My Lowe’s has a bunch of stuff.
> It looks like the 19th is the day that their putting Halloween out


This picture makes it look like everything will basically either be completely smashed or broken.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

The lab beaker's here.

It makes an awful bubbling sound, which was rectified immediately, by disconnecting the green wire. I can't get it to steady on though. I tried disconnecting and covering the sensor to no avail. It comes on with the sensor, or if you touch it, for three seconds. I'll have to screw around with it more, as I'd prefer it to stay on. Still a cool prop though. Love the mist effect.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> The lab beaker's here.
> 
> It makes an awful bubbling sound, which was rectified immediately, by disconnecting the green wire. I can't get it to steady on though. I tried disconnecting and covering the sensor to no avail. It comes on with the sensor, or if you touch it, for three seconds. I'll have to screw around with it more, as I'd prefer to stay on. Still a cool prop though. Love the mist effect.
> 
> ...


Great prop and cool set up. I really wish every prop came with an option to loop its effect. I’m sure it would have us all scurrying for batteries but it would also make things so much better in the long run to not have to play electrician.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Great prop and cool set up. I really wish every prop came with an option to loop its effect. I’m sure it would have us all scurrying for batteries but it would also make things so much better in the long run to not have to play electrician.


Thank you!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Wire it to a voltage adjuster so you don't need batteries. For a constant loop wire it to a timed relay that goes off when the animation ends.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Industen said:


> Wire it to a voltage adjuster so you don't need batteries. For a constant loop wire it to a timed relay that goes off when the animation ends.


I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Illysium said:


> The lab beaker's here.
> 
> It makes an awful bubbling sound, which was rectified immediately, by disconnecting the green wire. I can't get it to steady on though. I tried disconnecting and covering the sensor to no avail. It comes on with the sensor, or if you touch it, for three seconds. I'll have to screw around with it more, as I'd prefer to stay on. Still a cool prop though. Love the mist effect.
> 
> ...


Love it, set up is great. Where did you get the claw bottles ??


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love it, set up is great. Where did you get the claw bottles ??


Thanks! They're old Wheaton Ball and Claw Bitters bottles. I found them on Ebay & Mercari.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I like the witch's dress. It's a lot nicer than the one from last year. I might get her and the beaker. 

Also, does anyone know if Lowes will be selling the Gemmy groundbreaker zombie? Aside from the witch and werewolf, Lowes is also selling Sally, Pennywise, and Beetlejuice, but I'm not sure if the zombie was cancelled, or if it will be added to the site later on.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I like the witch's dress. It's a lot nicer than the one from last year. I might get her and the beaker.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Lowes will be selling the Gemmy groundbreaker zombie? Aside from the witch and werewolf, Lowes is also selling Sally, Pennywise, and Beetlejuice, but I'm not sure if the zombie was cancelled, or if it will be added to the site later on.


What really ? Where did you see that information? I thought only two Lifesize were going to be at Lowe’s this year.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

kuroneko said:


> When I said "big" it was the manager's words, not mine. I'm not sure he's even aware of what Home Depot does or what the Halloween community even wants. He's just the guy that has to make sure things get done and this year's set up is "bigger" than previous years to him. 19 pallets of stuff doesn't mean it's good stuff either. Like I said, it didn't look like we were getting anything on par with Home Depot in the pictures I saw of what the set up is supposed to look like.
> I'm working there again on Thursday. Maybe if he's working too I can talk him into letting me see all the stuff again and get a few pictures for you guys.


I'll be stopping in to pick up a misting beaker bunson burner thing for sure....That thing is awesome!....ZR


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Illysium said:


> The lab beaker's here.
> 
> It makes an awful bubbling sound, which was rectified immediately, by disconnecting the green wire. I can't get it to steady on though. I tried disconnecting and covering the sensor to no avail. It comes on with the sensor, or if you touch it, for three seconds. I'll have to screw around with it more, as I'd prefer it to stay on. Still a cool prop though. Love the mist effect.
> 
> ...


How exactly does it work? Do you have to fill it with water? If so does it seem to go through it pretty quickly or does the water last quite awhile?

Thanks!


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Matt12378 said:


> What really ? Where did you see that information? I thought only two Lifesize were going to be at Lowe’s this year.


I saw it on the desktop site, listed under, "Halloween Animatronics". They also had a few Tekky items as well.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Rustie said:


> How exactly does it work? Do you have to fill it with water? If so does it seem to go through it pretty quickly or does the water last quite awhile?
> 
> Thanks!


You fill the beaker with 300ml of water. A small metal tab, inside the top of the beaker, sprays a short burst of steam, for 3 seconds, every time the light is activated. It seems to work just like a humidifier, only in short bursts. The water lasts a while, it doesn't use much each time.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Good luck trying to sell props for higher prices than HD,(pennywise ,beetljuice etc).I hate when a prop is sold everywhere and not exclusive to one store.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

gcbike said:


> Good luck trying to sell props for higher prices than HD,(pennywise ,beetljuice etc).I hate when a prop is sold everywhere and not exclusive to one store.


People should buy props because they like them, not because they think they are something that can eventually be sold for a profit since most of these props are mass produced, and usually very low quality. If that same approach was applied to baseball cards, Cabbage Patch Kids, beanie babies, or tulips, people would have nice little collections of things they could have enjoyed instead of a big pile of stuff that they spent a fortune on.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

So on trick or treat night the kids see the same props at every other house.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

gcbike said:


> So on trick or treat night the kids see the same props at every other house.


If you want unique props, you'll need to create your own. Even the "store exclusive" props are mass manufactured in the thousands.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

gcbike said:


> So on trick or treat night the kids see the same props at every other house.


It's really unlikely that kids would see the same prop at every house. Most people won't spend the money every year to buy every prop. People usually buy large props once and then maybe replace them every few years. Couple that with the fact that not everyone starts the same year and you'll have a decent variety in most neighborhoods. Also, not everyone likes the same stuff so different people usually choose different things to buy.
Even if kids see the same prop again, unless it was literally within the last few houses they visited, they probably won't notice. They've probably already seen most of the stuff in stores anyway and so it's already familiar even if they can't remember the exact last place they saw it.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Whitewatervol said:


> If you want unique props, you'll need to create your own. Even the "store exclusive" props are mass manufactured in the thousands.


That's one reason why I make everything. Also, because these mass produced props are all poorly built and unreliable, plus the vast majority look like they were made by children. They're overpriced, badly designed and they break easily. Hard pass.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ghostbust99 said:


> Some reviews are starting to pop up:
> 
> NBC projection inflatable
> 
> ...


I love the jack inflatable...I have been going back and forth between beetle juice and this one.since this one was higher and had crappy reviews I went with beetlejuice.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

As promised: images from the Lowe's Halloween set up 2019. Please note that these are taken from the official holiday playbook. The book is pretty small and so the images aren't high quality to begin with. With the massive flooring reset that's going on, I'm not sure when stores will be getting Halloween product out on to the floor.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Went into my local store looking for some bolts and guess what I found?????


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Went into my local store looking for some bolts and guess what I found?????


Always fun to get a surprise display of Halloween stuff. Buy anything?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

We were in Lowes yesterday to purchase a new lawn mower, and they had one endcap display of skellies and skulls and things. There was also a display of ceramic-like jack-o-lanterns and the piece de resistance was a huge-ass skull with light-up eyes that spoke. The skull went for $150! Don't ask me why I didn't take any pix. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Tasty Brains said:


> We were in Lowes yesterday to purchase a new lawn mower, and they had one endcap display of skellies and skulls and things. There was also a display of ceramic-like jack-o-lanterns and the piece de resistance was a huge-ass skull with light-up eyes that spoke. The skull went for $150! Don't ask me why I didn't take any pix. I'm an idiot.


Not an idiot. Just in Halloween mode. Happens.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Always fun to get a surprise display of Halloween stuff. Buy anything?


Not today because I had to get a project done today for DH (I'm the handy one and all the tools in the garage belong to me). Tomorrow I plan on decorating the house. So if I don't make it there tomorrow I'll be going back on Monday to see what else is out. Not that I saw much of anything in their lineup this year that I want...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Not today because I had to get a project done today for DH (I'm the handy one and all the tools in the garage belong to me). Tomorrow I plan on decorating the house. So if I don't make it there tomorrow I'll be going back on Monday to see what else is out. Not that I saw much of anything in their lineup this year that I want...


Totally understand. Eventually you just end up with more than enough and there’s only so many pumpkins and bags of bones a person can buy. I can’t say I don’t mind looking though.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Did anyone else see that Lowe’s removed everything from their website? I really wanted to order something on Saturday. 
Pretty upset


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cephus404 said:


> That's one reason why I make everything. Also, because these mass produced props are all poorly built and unreliable, plus the vast majority look like they were made by children. They're overpriced, badly designed and they break easily. Hard pass.


I would love to make all my props.I havent made any in years.But I have been doing this long enough that I have both hand made and store bought .The only thing I really do to the hand made ones is repair when broken.I buy many reindeer motors for props ...the only thing homemade im really trying to do this year is get a bell ringing tombstone.And replace a tombstone peeper moto...its been goin since 2007.I agree homemade is better but store bought for me is convience.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> Did anyone else see that Lowe’s removed everything from their website? I really wanted to order something on Saturday.
> Pretty upset


I didn't notice and I was on their site yesterday.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

I went to go look at the mayor to show my husband to convince him we need to buy it and I couldn’t find it on their website.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

spookifyKN said:


> I went to go look at the mayor to show my husband to convince him we need to buy it and I couldn’t find it on their website.


Yep everything is off


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Weird. Maybe they're just updating or something?


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

everything is on there now


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

gcbike said:


> everything is on there now


Are you using your phone? That’s what I’m using and it’s still not coming up.
I go to the Halloween section hit animatronics nothing I go to the inflatable section hit inflatables nothing.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tasty Brains said:


> Weird. Maybe they're just updating or something?


Hopefully lol


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

It's working for me on my laptop.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah it’s the same on my hp.
I see just special order merchandise not the stuff they had a week ago.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I used to build a lot....Then I bought a lot....Then I sold and got rid of a lot....Then I sat with an empty yard since 2012....People has been after me to do it again for years but I just don't....I'm 47 years old and time is starting to feel like it's slipping away....Me and the wife are the youngest ones in our family and I don't know how much longer all of our family is going to be with us....I decided I'm doing something again this year no matter what...I bought a lot of stuff this year because I'd have an empty yard again if I didn't....Unfortunately regular life takes up too much of my time to make all the stuff myself....I'm actually pretty impressed with the detail in props now so I don't know where the "looks like it was made by kids" comment came from....The sculpting for the molds are pretty good...I'd agree they aren't made to last but I don't care....If something breaks, I got a welder, duct tape, zip ties....Whatever!.....I just want to have a yard full of Halloween and memories of my friends, co workers, and family enjoying the evening.....Whether it's home made or store bought has no relevance to me......It's all about the memories.....ZR



halloween71 said:


> I would love to make all my props.I havent made any in years.But I have been doing this long enough that I have both hand made and store bought .The only thing I really do to the hand made ones is repair when broken.I buy many reindeer motors for props ...the only thing homemade im really trying to do this year is get a bell ringing tombstone.And replace a tombstone peeper moto...its been goin since 2007.I agree homemade is better but store bought for me is convience.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Friday site showed my store had items that can be picked up in store so I figured stuff was out. Not a thing yet. 

Also, in relation to the missing items from site, previously showed 105 items under Gemmy & now only 50+. Wondered if some were old that were removed, unavailable or what?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Friday site showed my store had items that can be picked up in store so I figured stuff was out. Not a thing yet.
> 
> Also, in relation to the missing items from site, previously showed 105 items under Gemmy & now only 50+. Wondered if some were old that were removed, unavailable or what?


No they have everything in store that was online they Lowe’s just made everything they put up 2 weeks ago falsely out of stock online when it really is not I just don’t understand it. 
It’s actually unbelievable that they would take everything down. 
The stuff they have online is special order merchandise not the stuff they have in store or had 2 weeks ago. 
Very disappointed ☹ 
The problem is none of my local Lowe’s has the stuff up so I can’t even buy what I want yet.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been bugging the one manager every shift I work. All I get is "soon" or "by the end of the month." The major flooring department reset is taking forever and that takes priority right now. At least one store near us already has their stuff out already. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, Lowes needs to get their **** together. I placed two orders for the same item and they cancelled both. The first was after they routed me to pick it up from a local store, then called me to cancel it as they said it wasn't yet in stock. The second was a straight online order that they just cancelled without a reason.

Plus you go to their website and you can't tell whether an item is in their 2019 collection or is just some random item that one of their partners is selling and has been linked there for years. Not a complainer about these things but Lowes really needs to get it together.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Stopped in Lowes yesterday - they were putting out Halloween!!! I asked the guys putting up the display if I could pull up a lawn chair and watch. 
Doncha know, if I wasn't bound by responsibility, I would have walked that store for 2 hours waiting for the entire display.

In the meantime, I picked up 2 of these guys until I go back this Saturday.










While I was admiring what little Halloween Lowes had, I was approached by an older gentleman who wanted to save my soul and invited me to church this Sunday, Honestly, I was on a Halloween high and didn't put 2 and 2 together until I was back in my truck. Holy crapbags! He was preaching about Jesus being the Truth and the devil was a liar while I had skeletons in headless-locks under each arm!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Demented Diva said:


> While I was admiring what little Halloween Lowes had, I was approached by an older gentleman who wanted to save my soul and invited me to church this Sunday, Honestly, I was on a Halloween high and didn't put 2 and 2 together until I was back in my truck. Holy crapbags! He was preaching about Jesus being the Truth and the devil was a liar while I had skeletons in headless-locks under each arm!


I got assaulted at Lowes yesterday too. I have no idea if he was religious, he didn't say a thing about it, but I've already seen a half-dozen reports of people being bothered by the religious this season alone. I honestly don't care what you believe, just keep it to yourself. I don't go harrassing you at your church, leave me alone at Lowes.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Went to Lowe’s they had just a few things I picked up a minion inflatable pretty cool design I think.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I wonder if Lowe’s just gave up and decided to not sell any Halloween decorations online this year. Hopefully not.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure? But I ordered a bunch of stuff online already. I bought a 10% coup of Ebay for $1.75 and saved $40. Always use a coupon.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Industen said:


> Not sure? But I ordered a bunch of stuff online already. I bought a 10% coup of Ebay for $1.75 and saved $40. Always use a coupon.


Nice! Btw the stuff they have online is third party marketplace stuff not actually sold by Lowe’s if anyone was wondering


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> I wonder if Lowe’s just gave up and decided to not sell any Halloween decorations online this year. Hopefully not.


No, they have the pallets in stores, they're just a little disorganized.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

What he meant was all the in store merch is gone from the website.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> What he meant was all the in store merch is gone from the website.


?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> No, they have the pallets in stores, they're just a little disorganized.


I know they have stuff in store the problem is for example I wanted to purchase a Mickey ghost inflatable that is not available at my 2 local Lowe’s it most likely would have been available online for free shipping but because Lowe’s removed almost a hundred items that should be available to ship I cannot purchase that item. 

I asked my local Lowe’s staff for help and to say the least they weren’t too helpful/didn’t care. 
I don’t know I just think every second Lowe’s doesn’t have the Gemmy exclusive inflatables, Lifesizes, tabletop decorations etc they are just stupid but what can you do. 
I also called Lowe’s corporate/online and the lady basically didn’t know what I was talking about and basically said “what’s available is what’s available”. 
I don’t know very strange to say the least. 
I really wanted to buy a mayor inflatable also but my store sold the only one on the floor and I would have to buy the display! In August! I hope they get their act together soon.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I stopped yesterday & they had some stuff out. Some stuff wasn't new but also did have a few new things. Their "set up" wasn't up yet as last year mine had a tent like thingy up (I assume so you could see stuff in a darker situation) but that wasn't up yet. They had inflatables for sale but weren't on display yet. Had about 8 of the Gemmy lights; the new "spooky eyes", etc. They did have the potion bottle (cute if you have the theme for it), a mirror that a red Beware appears in with sound (meh), lots of little skelly creatures with light up eyes, the "bodies with no heads" to set pumpkins on, etc. On an end cap, they had some new stuff; a Giant tinsel-like pumpkin (not shiny though) with little orange & purple rice lights out-lining the face, a giant spider (forgot if it did anything) & also forgot was was on the end. They had the witch & werewolf animatronics on the floor; witch's face didn't move & only swayed back & forth (disappointing) but the werewolf was ok (again, not my thing).

What was my thing was this Giant Pumpkin that has multiple sound affects & color changes. Almost didn't buy it since I like spooky faced pumpkins but then changed my mind & when rounded the end of the aisle, what did I see but a spooky faced one that did the same thing. $34.99 Swapped & checked out. Here it is capturing 2 different colors:














Oh, forgot that they had 2 different lanterns. The one I liked & might go back for was black with opague purple pane with spider & web. It had a flicker effect. The other was orange but forgot what the motif was. Same flicker effect.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone on Facebook posted some collapsible hamper-type hazardous waste barrels found at Lowe's by a friend. Has anyone seen them yet?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

That's what I have tried to buy twice and had it cancelled!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> That's what I have tried to buy twice and had it cancelled!


Someone else said each store is only getting two and they aren't online.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone on Facebook posted some collapsible hamper-type hazardous waste barrels found at Lowe's by a friend. Has anyone seen them yet?


I've seen them. Depends on what you're going for, I guess. To me, they look cheap, but then again, everything at Lowes looks cheap.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone on Facebook posted some collapsible hamper-type hazardous waste barrels found at Lowe's by a friend. Has anyone seen them yet?


Yes, they had them in New Lenox, IL yesterday.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone else said each store is only getting two and they aren't online.


No idea. Nothing is online right now, of course. When they were I recall it said the stores near me had five or so each.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> I've seen them. Depends on what you're going for, I guess. To me, they look cheap, but then again, everything at Lowes looks cheap.


I am doing a Toxic theme this year. Was gonna buy white plastic barrels and do them up, but this prop will save me time, storage space. At night, lit up from the inside I think it would be effective. I don't doubt your observation, though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone else said each store is only getting two and they aren't online.


That isn't correct. My mom works at Lowe's and her store got 6 ( or at least they put 6 out today) Today is the first day they put out their Halloween. They also had 6 of the beaker things. She got me 2 barrels and a beaker but I haven't seen them yet so unfortunatly I can't review.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Saw the display but didn't notice how they were packed or where they were kept. I only glanced since it isn't my thing but reminded me of a "barrel" shaped pop-up hamper. The top was bent over a bit (guess to make it look old & used) & if I recall correctly, it was thin & probably would light up pretty well internally. It was about hip to waist high.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Bought four of the barrels in store today. Yeah, free would be better, but a serviceable prop that stores small.

Saw the beaker. Nice that it mists, and the light looks cool, but it looked a little cheap. A "no" for me at $25. If I get it at 50% off later, great. If I had a lab that I needed it for...Doing a toxic theme this year so it could have been used, but $25? I gotta put my foot down at some point. The barrels are gonna go like hotcakes, so I forgive myself that, plus they are exactly what I need for my theme. Free up my time for another Halloween project.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Bought four of the barrels in store today. Yeah, free would be better, but a serviceable prop that stores small.
> 
> Saw the beaker. Nice that it mists, and the light looks cool, but it looked a little cheap. A "no" for me at $25. If I get it at 50% off later, great. If I had a lab that I needed it for...Doing a toxic theme this year so it could have been used, but $25? I gotta put my foot down at some point. The barrels are gonna go like hotcakes, so I forgive myself that, plus they are exactly what I need for my theme. Free up my time for another Halloween project.


Forgot to add that I stopped at Lowe's on my way home from my kids first visit to Salem, MA!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I think the bubbler is super cool. I thought it was well built.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Bought four of the barrels in store today. Yeah, free would be better, but a serviceable prop that stores small.
> 
> Saw the beaker. Nice that it mists, and the light looks cool, but it looked a little cheap. A "no" for me at $25. If I get it at 50% off later, great. If I had a lab that I needed it for...Doing a toxic theme this year so it could have been used, but $25? I gotta put my foot down at some point. The barrels are gonna go like hotcakes, so I forgive myself that, plus they are exactly what I need for my theme. Free up my time for another Halloween project.


I stopped in Lowes today and saw they had Halloween out....I wasn't expecting it because last weekend it showed no signs it was going to be out any time soon....I immediately looked for the beaker and talking skull in the jar thing....They had several beakers but only one skull in a jar left so I grabbed it and a beaker up...I don't care it cost $25 because it's going to be gone forever real soon....I didn't notice the barrels at my store but that might have been because I was arguing with my wife on why I needed the absolutely gorgeous resin? giant skull...Just because I got the other 2 really big skulls last year at Target and Home Depot, she thought I didn't need this one too....Once I cried around enough and got the OK, I grabbed it and ran so I was done looking at Lowes...........For today....LOL....No, I'm done with Lowes for this year for sure....I'm glad you got your barrels....I agree they would probably look really cool lit from the inside....ZR


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ZombieRaider said:


> I stopped in Lowes today and saw they had Halloween out....I wasn't expecting it because last weekend it showed no signs it was going to be out any time soon....I immediately looked for the beaker and talking skull in the jar thing....They had several beakers but only one skull in a jar left so I grabbed it and a beaker up...I don't care it cost $25 because it's going to be gone forever real soon....I didn't notice the barrels at my store but that might have been because I was arguing with my wife on why I needed the absolutely gorgeous resin? giant skull...Just because I got the other 2 really big skulls last year at Target and Home Depot, she thought I didn't need this one too....Once I cried around enough and got the OK, I grabbed it and ran so I was done looking at Lowes...........For today....LOL....No, I'm done with Lowes for this year for sure....I'm glad you got your barrels....I agree they would probably look really cool lit from the inside....ZR


Yeah, the skull was surprisingly cool. I almost bought it, but then it reminded me of the five or six 14" Spirit Balls that I have and never display. So it was never gonna get displayed.
They had a couple of props that I thought would punch above their weight and work well at night. A hanging black half body with a blank face that became a green skull, and a white marionetteish female ghost that with a black light would be a poor man's FCG in a window. 
The beaker I'm sure looks awesome in the dark. I would like it, but it shouldn't have been $25, and the Lowe's I was at had 10 or a dozen of them. If I miss out I miss out, but I think I can get it at 50% off. Not that I care about $12, but the game and the hunt appeal to me.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I stopped in to my local Lowe’s locations today and I’m wondering what dope decided to set up the inflatables in a inner aisle it’s just so dumb you can’t even see the inflatables.
I don’t know if it was talked about before but I’m pleased to say that Lowe’s finally fixed their website and everything is up.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Btw for those unaware the werewolf moves a lot more of you use the adapter:


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

ZombieRaider said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-7-ft-x-5-1-ft-Lighted-Skeleton-Halloween-Inflatable/1001040000
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the organ....It looks like the one they released years ago but according to the 4 bad reviews it got over the last 2 days, it's not as good....The lights don't blink and it doesn't have the sound box....Too bad....I have the old one and I really like the sound box....It has a volume knob but also an audio input you can plug in your own audio source....I used mine as a juke box one year in the party tent playing halloween songs with the blinking lights, it was pretty cool....Too bad Gemmy cheaped out on this new one....ZR


Awh!  It's an inflatable.... I was hoping it was an animated prop. (I mean no offense to inflatable lovers, but there not my cup of tea)


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Last year Lowe's had this promotion where if you made a purchase Labor Day weekend you would get a coupon for $10 off $50 on your receipt. Does anybody know if they're doing it again?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Skull in cloche is pretty cool. I put all blue LEDs in the base, the rainbow color scheme didn't look correct. I also put led 3mm fiber optic cable going into it on a flicker circuit. It looks really nice and will post a video on it.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

stopped in the local lowes,all the airblowns were on top of a shelf couldn't see them,same witch and werewolf as last year and only 2 shelves with decorations


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bat candelabras are back!!!!! Dont miss them!!!! Great indoor pieces yr round!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Saw the Witch and the Werewolf at Lowes today. I was really surprised how crappy they were for $150. There is no need to buy them at other than 50% off. The witch's face had no animation, not even lights, and the werewolves face was thin plastic and just had tiny little blinking lights in its eyes.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> Saw the Witch and the Werewolf at Lowes today. I was really surprised how crappy they were for $150. There is no need to buy them at other than 50% off. The witch's face had no animation, not even lights, and the werewolves face was thin plastic and just had tiny little blinking lights in its eyes.


The witch does have light and mouth movement, the head probably wasn't attached properly.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> Saw the Witch and the Werewolf at Lowes today. I was really surprised how crappy they were for $150. There is no need to buy them at other than 50% off. The witch's face had no animation, not even lights, and the werewolves face was thin plastic and just had tiny little blinking lights in its eyes.


The ones at your store were broken. Both of them have animation. Witch sways, mouth moves and eyes light up. Werewolf moves his head and mouth and the eyes light up. Both of them have the option to use batteries or an adapter which is included. The batteries come with them and most stores set them up using the batteries hence why they often don’t work correctly due to repeated use. The adapter gives them more power and allows them to animate more fluently.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> The ones at your store were broken. Both of them have animation. Witch sways, mouth moves and eyes light up. Werewolf moves his head and mouth and the eyes light up. Both of them have the option to use batteries or an adapter which is included. The batteries come with them and most stores set them up using the batteries hence why they often don’t work correctly due to repeated use. The adapter gives them more power and allows them to animate more fluently.


Yeah the witch was swaying and talking but no eyes light up or mouth movement. Can't tell in video if mouth was moving. The werewolf was working properly it just looked super cheap.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Behold! My huge SKULL purchased for $50 earlier today. It's made of polyurethane (I think) and talks and has red glowing eyes! I saw a couple of these beasties at another Lowe's location (a good two weeks prior to Labor Day) going for $150. Do I have any room to store this ****er for the rest of the year? No! Do I have any particular plan in mind for it? No! Was it a completely frivolous expenditure that I'm fiendishly excited about? Yes!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tasty Brains said:


> Behold! My huge SKULL purchased for $50 earlier today. It's made of polyurethane (I think) and talks and has red glowing eyes! I saw a couple of these beasties at another Lowe's location (a good two weeks prior to Labor Day) going for $150. Do I have any room to store this ****er for the rest of the year? No! Do I have any particular plan in mind for it? No! Was it a completely frivolous expenditure that I'm fiendishly excited about? Yes!
> 
> View attachment 718651


You could possibly grab another one to put on each side of your entrance.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Tasty Brains said:


> Behold! My huge SKULL purchased for $50 earlier today. It's made of polyurethane (I think) and talks and has red glowing eyes! I saw a couple of these beasties at another Lowe's location (a good two weeks prior to Labor Day) going for $150. Do I have any room to store this ****er for the rest of the year? No! Do I have any particular plan in mind for it? No! Was it a completely frivolous expenditure that I'm fiendishly excited about? Yes!
> 
> View attachment 718651


I got one too...It is pretty sweet....ZR


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> You could possibly grab another one to put on each side of your entrance.


That would be fantastic! Right now, I'm leaning towards one of those five foot poseable spiders in a static pose like it's crawling over the skull. I haven't actually played around with the idea yet, but it looks wicked great in my head. ?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The skeletons are cheap this year! I shouldn't have bbut I picked up one glow one and one regular. No clue where they are going to go.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I remember a couple years ago that huge skull was only 30 bucks now it’s 54 I think ?. 
My local store already sold out of the mayor inflatable, minion inflatable, Mickey inflatable, and the other Disney inflatable. 
They also sold out of the skeletons and the big 30 buck pumpkins.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> I remember a couple years ago that huge skull was only 30 bucks now it’s 54 I think ?.
> My local store already sold out of the mayor inflatable, minion inflatable, Mickey inflatable, and the other Disney inflatable.
> They also sold out of the skeletons and the big 30 buck pumpkins.


I don't recall having seen that skull before this year. I may be mistaken, but I have tracked Lowe's pretty closely since at least 2015. I have seen that skull in person; I seriously, seriously doubt it was $30 (at full price). HD had comparable skulls (larger, heavier, but less nice) 2 years ago, but they were $50 full price.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

HD had a large skull but not quite as big & had it in my cart but put it back as I just didn't have any more room & already had a nice skull stack I had bought from KMart a couple of years ago that does just about the same thing. The HD one spoke phrases & eyes lit up.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

The giant skulls are a heavy plastic not resin correct? If so I bought them in 2017. I posted them on the 2017 lowes thread at post 51 and 75. They were $35. I love them and think they're worth their current price too. We screwed 2 chunks of 2x4 in them and plopped them in our gutters before we moved to our new home. Old house 2017 pic


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

HomeGoods has the same giant skull with glowing eyes, though their in stock availability is way less reliable than Lowe's. It might have been $50, but it also might have been $40.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Btw for those unaware the werewolf moves a lot more of you use the adapter:


That’s crazy!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> I don't recall having seen that skull before this year. I may be mistaken, but I have tracked Lowe's pretty closely since at least 2015. I have seen that skull in person; I seriously, seriously doubt it was $30 (at full price). HD had comparable skulls (larger, heavier, but less nice) 2 years ago, but they were $50 full price.


They did for the past 2 years I believe


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s a video from last year that shows the skull


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

2017 same skull a lot cheaper than it is today corporate greed!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Man, I want this skull bad. I would cut the bottom jaw off and make it move.

Edit-- 

I ordered 2 of them and bought a $20 off $100 on Ebay for $1.50. Free shipping. So they came to about $95 total.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I stand corrected! The few Lowe's around here that I visited had nowhere near that amount of stuff.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Word of warning about the misting beaker available at Lowe's...mine leaked. I put in the recommended amount of water and ran it awhile, left the water in overnight and there was a large puddle underneath come morning. Luckily it was on the kitchen counter so no harm done...but thank goodness I didn't put it out on a wooden table in the living room. My wife is taking it back today.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Picked two huge skulls up from Lowes. They are so big, and heavy.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ChrisW said:


> Word of warning about the misting beaker available at Lowe's...mine leaked. I put in the recommended amount of water and ran it awhile, left the water in overnight and there was a large puddle underneath come morning. Luckily it was on the kitchen counter so no harm done...but thank goodness I didn't put it out on a wooden table in the living room. My wife is taking it back today.
> View attachment 720240


I have that mine also leaked a little


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I finally got to a Lowes today I love the resin skulls, they remind me of the ones from Meijer a few years ago and I just love the 30" tinsel pumpkin, I'll have to get it, even at full price ($69)


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

...and just like that I walk into Lowes today and find all the Halloween stuff is pushed to the back and they have all their Christmas trees and Christmas lights up in it's palce, and to make matters worse the Halloween stuff was not even marked down. Lowes sucks.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> ...and just like that I walk into Lowes today and find all the Halloween stuff is pushed to the back and they have all their Christmas trees and Christmas lights up in it's palce, and to make matters worse the Halloween stuff was not even marked down. Lowes sucks.


That really does suck.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Same here. Lowes had a lot of their Christmas stuff out, which seems dumb, but whoever said retail was smart?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Cephus404 said:


> Same here. Lowes had a lot of their Christmas stuff out, which seems dumb, but whoever said retail was smart?


That’s just so disappointing! We haven’t had Halloween or Thanksgiving and they’re already pushing Santa at us. I love fall. I love the colors, the weather, the smells, and of course the holidays. As a kid, I never appreciated Thanksgiving but as an adult I do. And for some reason it always feels that fall and its amazingness is under attack the minute Christmas items hit the floor. It’s like can’t we enjoy one holiday at a time please? Putting my fall soapbox away now. ?


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

ChrisW said:


> Word of warning about the misting beaker available at Lowe's...mine leaked. I put in the recommended amount of water and ran it awhile, left the water in overnight and there was a large puddle underneath come morning. Luckily it was on the kitchen counter so no harm done...but thank goodness I didn't put it out on a wooden table in the living room. My wife is taking it back today.
> View attachment 720240



*Has anybody figured out a way to keep this RUNNING for more than FOUR SECONDS ? Very disappointment with this prop since it only plays for a few seconds. *


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

bobby2003 said:


> ...and just like that I walk into Lowes today and find all the Halloween stuff is pushed to the back and they have all their Christmas trees and Christmas lights up in it's palce, and to make matters worse the Halloween stuff was not even marked down. Lowes sucks.


Big Lots was the same way today....A forest of Christmas trees in the front and a side isle of Halloween left....Still regular price....Picked over pretty good now....ZR


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yep at home has had Christmas up too since August! Lowe’s obviously cares much more for Christmas then Halloween. It’s unfortunate because I think Home Depot does very well selling Halloween merchandise. 
Lowe’s always has a ton more Christmas than Halloween which is a shame. 
More Halloween!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Woodsy said:


> *Has anybody figured out a way to keep this RUNNING for more than FOUR SECONDS ? Very disappointment with this prop since it only plays for a few seconds. *


Nope I tried everything it’s so upsetting.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Matt12378 said:


> Nope I tried everything it’s so upsetting.


I have it running continuous. I changed the mp3 to a longer format with more bubbling sounds so it doesn't loop as often. I wired the beaker to a permanent on so it never has to be activated. I am trying to get around to a tutorial but I am so busy building stuff. 

This video shows the constant on but keep in mind the mp3 has changed. It is around the 3min mark.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> ...and just like that I walk into Lowes today and find all the Halloween stuff is pushed to the back and they have all their Christmas trees and Christmas lights up in it's palce, and to make matters worse the Halloween stuff was not even marked down. Lowes sucks.


bLowes*


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Industen said:


> I have it running continuous. I changed the mp3 to a longer format with more bubbling sounds so it doesn't loop as often. I wired the beaker to a permanent on so it never has to be activated. I am trying to get around to a tutorial but I am so busy building stuff.
> 
> This video shows the constant on but keep in mind the mp3 has changed. It is around the 3min mark.


I hope you get around to making the tutorial. I would like to tweak mine as well but have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

halloween71 said:


> I would love to make all my props.I havent made any in years.But I have been doing this long enough that I have both hand made and store bought .The only thing I really do to the hand made ones is repair when broken.I buy many reindeer motors for props ...the only thing homemade im really trying to do this year is get a bell ringing tombstone.And replace a tombstone peeper moto...its been goin since 2007.I agree homemade is better but store bought for me is convience.


We do the same We repair stuff we have had for years and add when I see something good Our problem is we are running out of room


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

ZombieRaider said:


> I used to build a lot....Then I bought a lot....Then I sold and got rid of a lot....Then I sat with an empty yard since 2012....People has been after me to do it again for years but I just don't....I'm 47 years old and time is starting to feel like it's slipping away....Me and the wife are the youngest ones in our family and I don't know how much longer all of our family is going to be with us....I decided I'm doing something again this year no matter what...I bought a lot of stuff this year because I'd have an empty yard again if I didn't....Unfortunately regular life takes up too much of my time to make all the stuff myself....I'm actually pretty impressed with the detail in props now so I don't know where the "looks like it was made by kids" comment came from....The sculpting for the molds are pretty good...I'd agree they aren't made to last but I don't care....If something breaks, I got a welder, duct tape, zip ties....Whatever!.....I just want to have a yard full of Halloween and memories of my friends, co workers, and family enjoying the evening.....Whether it's home made or store bought has no relevance to me......It's all about the memories.....ZR


Me and the hubby are in our 60s and dont even have kids, We do it for the neices and nephews and the local tnters and we do it for us... Smetimes we keep saying maybe we wont do as much but we end up out there doing t We do the same with Christmas... I think its fun after its all done


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Meadow said:


> That’s just so disappointing! We haven’t had Halloween or Thanksgiving and they’re already pushing Santa at us. I love fall. I love the colors, the weather, the smells, and of course the holidays. As a kid, I never appreciated Thanksgiving but as an adult I do. And for some reason it always feels that fall and its amazingness is under attack the minute Christmas items hit the floor. It’s like can’t we enjoy one holiday at a time please? Putting my fall soapbox away now. ?


So agree!!!!!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Went to Lowe's last week and my jaw dropped to the floor seeing all the Christmas decorations out. Small space for Halloween. No Halloween inflatables on the very top of the shelves this year.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Posting for two reasons. One, to let you know some of Lowes Online and In-Store Halloween has gone to 30% as of today (posted more info in the Coupons, Discount area).

In-Store sign this morning:









Two, having gone into a local store this morning to pick up the Gemmy Vertigo + Spinning light with the skeleton at the 30% clearance price ($20.99, reg. 29.99), I have to say it is really nice. And if you decide you don't want the skeleton you can cover up the bottom projection lens. It looks like the front clear cover can be unscrewed and I'm thinking possibly you might be able to replace the skeleton with something else but will leave that up to others to explore. The skeleton is actually pretty nice effect. It's amazing how Gemmy manages to innovate the effects of these spotlights and get us to buy more! Sadly some effects are now discontinued so can be harder to come by. This is one projection light I would highly recommend if it appeals to you.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Vertiglo-Spinning-Multi-function-Red-Green-Blue-White-Led-Multi-design-Halloween-Indoor-Outdoor/1001040248


----------



## miamihurricane34 (Aug 6, 2018)

Lowes is now 50 off


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

miamihurricane34 said:


> Lowes is now 50 off


Yes, I went this morning and bought a few things.. The large crouching werewolf was there as the display model and the guy in that department said if I wanted him, he would mark it down to $50.00.. With a 10% Military discount, he came to $45.00.. YAY


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

stopped this morning in our lowes and it was still 30%....maybe i was too early, i will be driving past there again tonight so I'll check again to see if the skelly's are below $20.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

They probably didn't get a chance to update the signage yet.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

titleist1 said:


> stopped this morning in our lowes and it was still 30%....maybe i was too early, i will be driving past there again tonight so I'll check again to see if the skelly's are below $20.


I went to Lowe's today, too, and the sign said 30% off but it rang up at 50% off. I got a couple of their lanterns for $7.50 each for my neighbor. I was tempted by some of the resin JOLs but decided against it, they were HEAVY. There was a tinsel giant spider at mine, too, but those props seem to not go together well for me after a season. No skellies left where I am, just the bag-o-bones kits.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I would guess if they don't ring up to 50% off, just bring up the website prices!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After seeing the 50% off online and mentioned on here too, I decided to make a run to the Gilroy, CA store early this morning to see if they still had any of the hanging ghost (crank ghost) in stock left. Only item I really had any desire to buy. I saw they still had the sign up that the sale on Select items went thru 10/23...

They did have a few of the hanging ghosts left so put one in my cart and since I didn't want to get surprised at the register since their sign of 10/23 was still up, I went to customer service and showed them the 50% off on my phone. They scanned the box and it came up 50% in their computers...so if your Lowe's location is still saying 30%, I'd have them scan the item and see what it shows.

BTW for anyone in the Gilroy area, when I left this morning (only one shopping halloween btw) they had maybe 2-3 of the Gemmy animated hanging ghosts, saw one witch prop in the box and one on display, one werewolf in the box, a few of those giant pumpkins with the lights inside people have commented on really liking, one GID skeleton, some GID skeleton bones, a few of the Gemmy lightshow lights (several of vertigo + skeleton one I bought last week and really liked), one radio, assorted pumpkins, one airblown hearse? in box, can't recall what else.

Either everyone is searching Lowes for halloween or they have blocked access to the halloween section as I can only get the spinning wheel whenever I try accessing it.

Anyway wanted to say that even if your store signage says 30% thru 10/23, check the pricing at the register before you give up buying it waiting for the 50%.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

gondivin said:


> I would guess if they don't ring up to 50% off, just bring up the website prices!


Don't know about Lowes but Home Depot's online and store locations are separately run and do their own sales. I found the stores wouldn't honor the online pricing. Not sure about Lowes but as mentioned, a number of us who had them scan items in the store this morning, did ring up 50%.

I imagine whatever stock they have left will quickly clear out at 50%. Oh and BTW one of the staff there mentioned that they were carrying fewer of items this year for halloween as they were reducing the amount of deep discounts they gave last halloween in a cost cutting move. Also mentioned they had a new CEO who was working on making them more profitable. Could spell for a leaner halloween next year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I also picked up the Gemmy Grimmotion Reaper with Moving Eye ($12 something) lightshow. Just looked at the video of it on Gemmy's site and it's kind of cool although I would have really liked it more if the roving eyeball would turn and look at you instead of just going left to right and back. Probably not doable although they are pretty clever with what they can do but still for $12+ a interesting enough effect.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't know about Lowes but Home Depot's online and store locations are separately run and do their own sales. I found the stores wouldn't honor the online pricing. Not sure about Lowes but as mentioned, a number of us who had them scan items in the store this morning, did ring up 50%.
> 
> I imagine whatever stock they have left will quickly clear out at 50%. Oh and BTW one of the staff there mentioned that they were carrying fewer of items this year for halloween as they were reducing the amount of deep discounts they gave last halloween in a cost cutting move. Also mentioned they had a new CEO who was working on making them more profitable. Could spell for a leaner halloween next year.


Ha! If they have any less Halloween next year they might as well just stop selling Halloween lol


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> After seeing the 50% off online and mentioned on here too, I decided to make a run to the Gilroy, CA store early this morning to see if they still had any of the hanging ghost (crank ghost) in stock left. Only item I really had any desire to buy. I saw they still had the sign up that the sale on Select items went thru 10/23...
> 
> They did have a few of the hanging ghosts left so put one in my cart and since I didn't want to get surprised at the register since their sign of 10/23 was still up, I went to customer service and showed them the 50% off on my phone. They scanned the box and it came up 50% in their computers...so if your Lowe's location is still saying 30%, I'd have them scan the item and see what it shows.
> 
> ...


Did Lowe’s ever put the Gemmy Animated hanging ghost girl online?
I can’t seem to be able to find it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> Did Lowe’s ever put the Gemmy Animated hanging ghost girl online?
> I can’t seem to be able to find it.


I don't know...didn't really check their site out when they first put it up. Gemmy doesn't show her on their site either btw. I could swear she was sold last year at Lowes so maybe an old item left over in stock? I know from the box she's made for Lowes under their brand name Holiday Living/Haunted Living and distributed by Gemmy. She was Item #1026553 on my receipt and orig. 29.98, so 14.99 now. Not heavy and really works well. While she has nappy hair, her ghostly gown is a slippery polyester material so doesn't catch on anything as she moves up and down and flows nicely instead. Great prop for $15.










She is all in white BTW. The blue coloring shown on the box is representative of the blue LED lights in the overhead motorized bar that lights her up. Box and prop are pretty light weight. Not sure I love the stitches on her but that can be easily remedied. Never bought Donna and always regretted it.

I posted a photo of her face in the Find/Buy Today thread: https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/what-did-you-find-buy-today.89730/page-1069#post-2546230


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually I do see the animated hanging ghost girl on Lowe’s website—when you go to search for specific categories of halloween. But she’s not listed any more in that category.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

She’s not a leftover from last year, Lowe’s usually sells a popular item two years in a row (a good example of this is the lifesize witch and werewolf).

Here’s her link however it seems to be completely sold out online so whatever is left in stores is all that’s left this year: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Hanging-Ghost-Girl/1000545129


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> She’s not a leftover from last year, Lowe’s usually sells a popular item two years in a row (a good example of this is the lifesize witch and werewolf).
> 
> Here’s her link however it seems to be completely sold out online so whatever is left in stores is all that’s left this year: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Hanging-Ghost-Girl/1000545129


Yeah I have the one from last year looks identical
I bought a couple pumpkins today.
I was going to buy the wolf but it never really thrilled me I actually hate it.
I think its okay if it was originally 100 and on sale 50 but 75 is just too much.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got an email saying all Halloween Decor is now 75% off. That's a huge markdown on the next to nothing they actually had.


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

+1 on the 75%. Sign said 50% but the markdown was really 75%. I picked up a glow in the dark 5' skelly for $9. He will be riding on a tractor that is mulching a dummy!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I was able to buy 3 inflatables and a brand new wolf even though I hate that life size wolf! For only 37 bucks though it’s a good deal.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up another Gemmy Lightshow CineMotion projector for $35 and the massive flame-effect pumpkin for $22.50. (Had my eye on that one all season. Watched it drop from approx. $90 to $65 to $45, before snatching up the last one today at my local store.)


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm planning to go to Lowes on Tuesday. Checked the website availability... I wonder if they still have anything to buy by then.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Varies by location. Use the website to search by location for specific props. You can buy online and pick up in store. Moreover, seeing how much of different things are in stock can give you a barometer of how much in general a particular store has in stock. That being said, my own experience and what I have read here indicates that, in general, Lowes stores are pretty picked over and many have almost nothing left.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Lowe’s has nothing left and I mean nothing btw


----------

